

Fast, Scalable Networking in Go with Mangos - signa11
http://www.bravenewgeek.com/fast-scalable-networking-in-go-with-mangos/

======
ihsw
Middle-click on the "Hiring" link doesn't work as expected, unfortunately.
Seems to be KISSmetrics hijacking it.

Other than that it's a generally good article.

------
chimeracoder
This is a cool project, though the name might be a bit confusing in
conversation. The MongoDB driver for Go is called "mgo" and pronounced
"mango"[0].

[0] [https://labix.org/mgo](https://labix.org/mgo)

